# Fiona Apple



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

One of my favorite adult alternative singers ever:


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm a fan, although it's hardly a joyful thing as she's the moodiest and most disturbing of female performers. Some tracks are so damn good. Something topical for Valentine's Day perhaps...


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is a meme I created about you, Fiona:


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

She's talented, no doubt. I don't listen to much music by women, but Fiona Apple and Marianne Faithfull are among the few exceptions. I'd also recommend _Van-Anh Vanessa Vo_ who is a Vietnamese composer of no small talent. Her 2013 album, _Three-Mountain Pass_ is an absolute gem.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

(insert dreadful pun here)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

MoonlightSonata said:


> (insert dreadful pun here)


 Fiona Apple's the pits, in my opinion! She is not at all a-peel-ing.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Fiona Apple's the pits, in my opinion! She is not at all a-peel-ing.


Ac-core-ding to you, anyway. You wouldn't be-leaf how much some people love her, she is the Apple of their eyes.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

MoonlightSonata said:


> Ac-core-ding to you, anyway. You wouldn't be-leaf how much some people love her, she is the Apple of their eyes.


Did you figure that all out on your (here it comes!!) Macintosh computer?


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Did you figure that all out on your (here it comes!!) Macintosh computer?


No, it was all from in-cider my head.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

MoonlightSonata said:


> No, it was all from in-cider my head.


I con-seed!!!


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I con-seed!!!


Vic-tree is mine!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I've been making fun, but she is a core holding.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

LOL... okay I was aiming for a scholarly discussion of Ms. Apple's works .


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Sorry. That's way above my pay grade.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> LOL... okay I was aiming for a scholarly discussion of Ms. Apple's works .


Her works? You mean like pie, sauce, tart? :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

MoonlightSonata said:


> Her works? You mean like pie, sauce, tart? :lol:


Now this is a discussion I can sink my teeth into!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Meanwhile, I am sooooo thankful I didn't have to go to school with a name like Apple...even though I'm sure the other kids would have been completely compassionate and understanding.:lol:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Hey, I went to school with a kid named Sokolowski. You know he took a lot of crap!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

A good article about her latest effort:

http://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2012/06/fiona-apple-is-not-insane/258660/


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I enjoyed her album Tidal, but lost interest in her after Extraordinary Thing. With so many things to listen to, I just don't have the time. I think she would make an excellent jazz singer though...


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Antiquarian said:


> I enjoyed her album Tidal, but lost interest in her after Extraordinary Thing. With so many things to listen to, I just don't have the time. I think she would make an excellent jazz singer though...


cool beans, I thought the same that she could sing jazz very well.


----------

